# Mac book 2009, IPhoto 09 et apple TV3 ?



## Olivier B (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter l'apple TV 3...

Si cela fonctionne parfaitement pour Itunes (Mp3 et Films transformés avec l'appli Smart Converter), pour Deezer (via la sortie de son Apple TV), pour mon Ipad1 (photos et vidéos), *je n'arrive pas à trouver la solution pour visionner les photos de mon mac book sous Iphoto ?*

Le logo Airplay n'apparaît pas dans Iphoto, ni le logo de recopie vidéo sur mon ordo !?

Merci de votre aide
Olivier

Pour info :

Mac book 13" début 2009
Processeur 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire RAM PC2-5300 DDR2 à 667*MHz    2x2Go

Et 

IPhoto '09
Version 8.1.2


----------



## wip (22 Février 2013)

Il faut passer par iTunes pour choisir les photos à partager vers l'AppleTV.
Curieusement, rien n'est prévu dans iPhoto (version Mac).


----------



## Olivier B (22 Février 2013)

wip a dit:


> Il faut passer par iTunes pour choisir les photos à partager vers l'AppleTV.
> Curieusement, rien n'est prévu dans iPhoto (version Mac).



Comment faire pour mettre ces photos sur Itunes car je ne sais faire que pour des vidéos ?

Merci
Olivier


----------



## Jozofa (23 Février 2013)

Tu ne dois pas spécialement les "mettre" sur itunes, tu dois juste indiquer dans Itunes quelles sont les dossiers photos que tu veux utiliser pour ton appletv.


----------



## Olivier B (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci  beaucoup pour les photos, cela fonctionne parfaitement à demandant à Itunes de partager les photos choisies...

Par contre, si j'insère un DVD dans le lecteur de mon ordi, il le lit avec le lecteur DVD par défaut et je n'arrive pas à le transférer via l'apple TV (seulement le son) ?

Merci par avance
Olivier


----------



## wip (26 Février 2013)

Olivier B a dit:


> Par contre, si j'insère un DVD dans le lecteur de mon ordi, il le lit avec le lecteur DVD par défaut et je n'arrive pas à le transférer via l'apple TV (seulement le son) ?


Ca, ça me semble normal, l'Apple TV n'est pas fait pour ça je crois.


----------

